# Confused



## Ashley-Kate (Nov 15, 2007)

hello , well latly i have been very sad i guess my social worker has just made the  observation that i may be depressed she first asked me if i thoughtit was finally time to take a break and her break meant taking a bit of time away from everyone and going into a psychiatric hospital to to take some time off of everything ... she also gave me the option as well for a medication as well she didn'T percise wich one but i said no. but that is not what is confusing me the thing that i don'T understand is that she started off by asking me if it was anoption and i said no cause well i spent most of my adolecents in hospitals for depression and an e-d and i don't feel like going back and also well i am still living with my familly and i don'T know how i would tell my mother and make her go through that yet again but that is beside the point first she asked me if i wanted to but after when i said no she saidf that she thinks that it is now or never and that if i don't chose to go in then she will have to do what she can to get me in .. and finally ended up just asking me to reasure her that i am not a danger to myself and well honestly i felt i had nochoice to tell her anything to get myself as far from in the hospital as possible so i sort of lied a bit and i feel really bad cause i know she is there to help but i trully feel that the hospital can't help me and she only sees that asa solution i don't  know what to do anymore... i am so lost i feel so far gone i want help but fear the hospital 
yours trully
ashley


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2007)

> i am so lost i feel so far gone i want help but fear the hospital



How often are you seeing your therapist now? Would seeing your therapist more often be helpful?  (Is your therapist the same person as your social worker?)

Taking medications can also help.  At the very minimum, antidepressants other anti-anxiety medications can make it easier to sleep well.  Personally, if I was feeling intense feelings on-and-off for more than several weeks, I would want to at least be on an anti-anxiety medication.


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Nov 16, 2007)

yes my social worker is the same person as my psychologist she is actually a social worker and well i already see her 1 time a wek and don't really like her at all so i don't feel it would help me cause i always get out  of her office having had to reasure her about my current state .. i have decided with my mother last night that i need some time off i am going to take a week off of work and of my classes and go see my father and step brother and sister and my step mom for a bit to just get away form everyhing for a bit it will be there when i get back but at leat i will have had a break 
thanks ashley


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 16, 2007)

if you don't like her, can you find someone else?

good luck with your break, i hope it helps.


----------



## Laurie1407 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Ashley
I feel so bad for you I wish I had some words of wisdom for you.
I can Only say I understand about the hospital because I was in your boots not so long ago and also chosed not to go because I felt it was best for me at the time.and I was lucky I was right and things worked themselves out.
My hope for you is that you make sure you make the right choice for your best interests not anyone else because you need to come first.
So do take care

((((BIG HUG))))
Laurie


----------

